# 48mm cube



## Hexahedron (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello
I'm fairly new to this forum and i'm hoping you guys can help me with something i'm looking to make a lego bandagable cube like this one sadly the cube he mentions can only be found at www.witeden.com a website I am not familiar with.

So I ask you guys do any of you know of any other 48mm cubes or if you have had experience with www.witeden.com, I live in Canada so if you ordered from them and live in Canada I would be very much interested in your experience with them.

Thank you!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2012)

You could try the 50mm ZhanChi


----------



## wytefury (Sep 26, 2012)

The mini QJ works perfectly. Just search for it on amazon or other cube sites.


----------



## Hexahedron (Sep 26, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> You could try the 50mm ZhanChi



Thanks for the suggestion but if its not 48mm the lego pieces don't fit properly and the cube won't function properly or the cube will not be bandagable


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2012)

witeden is a reliable store. shipping and processing are always a little meh since it is based in china.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2012)

I've ordered from witeden, and was satisfied with their service, the package arrived in about 2 weeks. (I live near Ottawa)


----------



## Hexahedron (Sep 27, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I've ordered from witeden, and was satisfied with their service, the package arrived in about 2 weeks. (I live near Ottawa)



wow great! thanks for the response, not to creep you or anything but I live in Nepean, so your answer has plenty of value to me


----------



## CubingSeb (Sep 27, 2012)

hey, you can get one here to, 51morefun is also based in china 
and I like them, i live in belgium and the shipping was around 2 weeks.here


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hexahedron said:


> wow great! thanks for the response, not to creep you or anything but I live in Nepean, so your answer has plenty of value to me



Cool, hopefully you'll be able to come to our NCR comp in May


----------

